# First Crossbow kill



## jbarr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

Morning hunt went awesome!!! Had 3 doe come out pretty early and he was able to get a shot on 1 it was quartering to us and hit her in the front left shoulder at 42 yards.

PS Had to paint faces to look like the Buck Commander guys LOL


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Great job!! Gotta be one of the best pics on here! Keep at'm, he's still got some tags left....


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool deal....backstraps tonight!!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done, young man!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## chrisbpuckett (Sep 11, 2013)

Congrats!
your kid is awesome.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool. Diggin his face paint. Lol. Good stuff.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Makes me hungry...Congrats young man!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

42 yards!!! Heck of a deal!! Congrats to you both!!


----------

